# Nimbochromis venustus in a 55g?



## Phialophora (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello!

Here is my situation: I am buying a 90g for my 7 fancy goldfish - they are currently divided amongst a 55g and a 20g.

The 90g will free up my 55g, and I have been in love with a venustus at my LFS for the past 6 months... gorgeous fish, personality, aggressive, etc. I want this fish!

My question is will I be able to keep an N. venustus in a 55g for life?

I know they get big (this one is 3 years old and ~7-8" long) and require big tanks, but with proper filtration and aeration, could I keep it in a 55g (alone of course) and it would be healthy and happy?

Thanks a lot! I love this fish and would love to get it, but I'd like to hear from you guys... I know if anything a 55g is the minimum size, but if it is doable and you guys think it isn't a bad idea, I'd like to try it.

I've been reading up on them online and have heard from 55g to 125g is the minimum.

Thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You could keep ONE venestus in such a tank, perhaps with a few other (non-venestus) fish, but you'll have to make sure they are fish that he won't bother. If he is an average or better fish in terms of aggression, you might end up with just keeping him alone.


----------



## Phialophora (Mar 2, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> You could keep ONE venestus in such a tank, perhaps with a few other (non-venestus) fish, but you'll have to make sure they are fish that he won't bother. If he is an average or better fish in terms of aggression, you might end up with just keeping him alone.


Yup, my plan for this tank is only that one venustus, no other fish of any kind. He used to be a specimen at a big tank in a restaurant my LFS guy took care of, and he has since killed/tried to kill all of his tankmates.

Awesome fish though  I have a big goldfish tank, a small tropical community tank, a beta tank, etc., so I want this 55g to be a showcase for this guy.

I'm thinking pool filter sand bottom with some large rocks, maybe a piece of driftwood or two, solid filtration and a good strong current for him.

Good to hear you think it is possible... he may be going to a fish show in a few weeks, so I wanna put him on hold before that can happen! Everytime I go to the LFS, I watch him... I'd be sad to see him go.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Phialophora (Mar 2, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> You could keep ONE venestus in such a tank, perhaps with a few other (non-venestus) fish, but you'll have to make sure they are fish that he won't bother. If he is an average or better fish in terms of aggression, you might end up with just keeping him alone.


Yup, my plan for this tank is only that one venustus, no other fish of any kind. He used to be a specimen at a big tank in a restaurant my LFS guy took care of, and he has since killed/tried to kill all of his tankmates.

Awesome fish though  I have a big goldfish tank, a small tropical community tank, a beta tank, etc., so I want this 55g to be a showcase for this guy.

I'm thinking pool filter sand bottom with some large rocks, maybe a piece of driftwood or two, solid filtration and a good strong current for him.

Good to hear you think it is possible... he may be going to a fish show in a few weeks, so I wanna put him on hold before that can happen! Everytime I go to the LFS, I watch him... I'd be sad to see him go.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Scott M. (Dec 10, 2006)

Please excuse my ignorance......

Is the 55g not enough room for 7 fancy goldfish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Goldfish need 30 gallons of water per fish.


----------



## Scott M. (Dec 10, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> Goldfish need 30 gallons of water per fish.


Interesting... Thank You!!

Is this for agression reasons or messy eating habits? [/hijack]


----------



## Phialophora (Mar 2, 2008)

No the 55g will be for the venustus, the 90g is for the 7 goldfish 

It is generally accepted that goldfish need a minimum of 10-20g per fish. Comets (common goldfish) require more, because they get larger than the fancy varieties and are much more active.

7 goldfish in a 90g will be alright, but obviously if I could afford/get a 200g, I'd get that for them  I have the same 4 black moors from 3 years ago when I didn't know about goldfish and had them all in a 5g  Since then, life is much better for them :thumb:

5 of the goldfish are in the 55g right now, and my nitrates are usually at 5ppm before my water change... an AC110, Eheim 2212, and Whisper 60 filter my water, and I do a 10g water change every 4 days.

The other 2 smallest (2") are in the 20g.

I love goldfish, but they definitely are messy 

----------------------------------------------

It'll be fun to have my first cichlid... I love water changes and having goldfish as my first fish made me obsessed with water quality, so when it comes to maintenance, not only am I crazy about it, but I have learned to love water changes and testing


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You know, a large male venestus does look amazing. That being said, they aren't really solitary "wet pet" type of fish. If you are to keep a single fish, I think long run, you would be better off with a mid sized Central American Cichlid.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

that really depends though, if the OP is looking for just a nice show specimen, or something with personality, if you dont really care about personality, and just like the look of the venustus, then i think you should go for the Venustus as planned, even though, i would try and get some sort of Mbuna or something to go along with him, he doesnt need it.


----------



## Phialophora (Mar 2, 2008)

Why do you think they wouldn't be good as a sort of 'pet fish' or single specimen tank?

My goldfish definitely fall into the pet category, which is why tropicals have never really been a passion of mine.

There is just something about this one fish... looks great of course, but when you look into the tank he acts like such a little punk  I already feel attached to the fish :drooling:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Malawian fish typically aren't as comfortable being a single fish in a tank, as many other fish are. They often act skittish, while a Central American thrive under such conditions...


----------



## JonV (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got a trio of these in my 180, along with several other Mbuna, Gourami, and Arowana. I know that's not a typically recommended placement, but it's been up and active since back in July, and haven't lost anyone to aggression. The Venustus I like to call the "Oscar" of the African world, as they seem to mirror alot of what an Oscar does. They have quite the character and I would agree as much to say I don't call these fish aggressive, rather advantageous eaters really.

I found the profile of Venustus on this forum to be very useful actually. I've always wondered myself, as I think the three I have are all males, is it rather common place for this species as well as Haps in general to not have the same kind of aggression issues, with the male/female ratios, like you have with Mbuna? The other Hap types I have are Protomelas Steveni, both regular and Albino, and Copadchromis Borelyi. I also have a small group of Electric Blue Haps. Some have said I'm overstocked, but these guys have been breeding quite well for me. So my wonder is, are the Hap types generally easier to coinhabit and don't need to account so much on the male females as Mbuna?


----------



## Phialophora (Mar 2, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Malawian fish typically aren't as comfortable being a single fish in a tank, as many other fish are. They often act skittish, while a Central American thrive under such conditions...


I've never heard that... so all in all, would you recommend not getting the venustus for my 55g? Would more cover help him feel more comfortable?

I guess I'm trying to get it to work in my head, and there is a lot of conflicting information out there...


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I agree with Brett, a while back I kept a _Melanochromis Chipokae_ in a 25 gallon tank when he was too aggressive for my community, I really wanted to keep him, but after a week or so you could tell he wasn't happy, and he was very skittish, and only came out to eat food. Malawi cichlids live in an environment in the wild where there are generally a lot of other fish in their surroundings, and even tank bred fish are of this nature. Besides that Venustus need a lot of swimming space. No disrespect to your Goldies, but just sell them, the Venustus is IMO ten times better to keep in your 90 gallon (Goldfish are ten a penny), he will be much happier in there with a few other malawi tankmates. :thumb:


----------



## Phialophora (Mar 2, 2008)

Melanochromis said:


> I agree with Brett, a while back I kept a _Melanochromis Chipokae_ in a 25 gallon tank when he was too aggressive for my community, I really wanted to keep him, but after a week or so you could tell he wasn't happy, and he was very skittish, and only came out to eat food. Malawi cichlids live in an environment in the wild where there are generally a lot of other fish in their surroundings, and even tank bred fish are of this nature. Besides that Venustus need a lot of swimming space. No disrespect to your Goldies, but just sell them, the Venustus is IMO ten times better to keep in your 90 gallon (Goldfish are ten a penny), he will be much happier in there with a few other malawi tankmates. :thumb:


Sell my goldfish 

hahah nah I'm one of those goldfish people... they are more like pets to me, which is why I don't think the whole tropical community thing has rubbed off on me.

This N. venustus is in a tank of his own, and he is not skittish. So I think I may take the chance and hope he does well alone in my tank. I'm going to look at the used 90g in a few hours, so if I get it, I'll have the 55g with the venustus up and running May 1st 

I'll be sure to take pictures for you guys!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd love to see pics of him. I think it's worth a try. If he doesn't seem happy after a while maybe you can get him a bigger tank & some friends. Start saving your pennies :wink: .


----------



## Phialophora (Mar 2, 2008)

Just a quick update... I got him last Saturday 

At the LFS, he was moved to a big tank with another young venustus and a bunch of large parrots. The next day I visited to buy food, and every cichlid in that tank was hiding; my venustus was beating them all up, and the other venustus was looking really rough.

So long story short, he is now living in a huge rubbermaid! I'm moving May 1st, so he'll be in a tank on that day. He is a gorgeous fish and pretty feisty, I just wish I could view him from the sides instead of just from the top.

I wanted to wait until I got my new place to get him, but I had to get him that day... he was causing too much damage to the new tankmates at the store!

:fish:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hope it all works out for the best!

Got a pix of him?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know much about them but it sounds to me more and more like he wants to be in a tank by himself. Well, maybe he does like fighting but most people wouldn't subject another fish to his punishment. I'm sure you'll do your best to make him happy. Good luck and congrats on the new fish.


----------



## Phialophora (Mar 2, 2008)

Dewdrop said:


> I don't know much about them but it sounds to me more and more like he wants to be in a tank by himself. Well, maybe he does like fighting but most people wouldn't subject another fish to his punishment. I'm sure you'll do your best to make him happy. Good luck and congrats on the new fish.


Yup... he used to be in a huge restaurant tank with lots of other cichlids, and apparently was fine. Every tank since then has resulted in bad fights!

I'll try to take some pics tomorrow, but I doubt they'll work out well... can only get top shots of him because of the rubbermaid. If not, expect some in the beginning of May, after the move 

Thanks for the kind words... I'll definitely do my best to take care of him; you should see how I take care of my goldfish :drooling:


----------

